# Temperaturprobleme mit Antec H2O 620



## Here2coach (24. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Antec H2O 620, da mein Rechner sehr warm wird, 48°C im Idle sind bei mir normal...
Wenn ich dann Prime starte, geht die Temperatur langsam aber sicher über die 90°C...das sollte eigentlich nicht so sein.
ich habe einen Core i7-2600 in einem AsRock Z77 Extreme6 Mainboard den ich halt mit der Antec kühle. Als Wärmeleitpaste benutze ich die Arctic Mx4 (hab die in einem X aufgetragen).
Alle Lüfter und die Pumpe laufen über eine Scythe Kaze Q Lüftersteuerung.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen wie ich wieder zu besseren Temperatuen komme...


----------



## TeRRoRChiLLaa (25. Oktober 2014)

ich tippe einfach mal auf ne nicht richtige montage einfach noch ma runter bauen und neu drauf


----------



## drstoecker (25. Oktober 2014)

Möglich auch das im Bios eine zu hohe Spannung anliegt oder die pumpe läuft nicht richtig,  haste die DauerStrom angeschlossen?


----------



## Here2coach (25. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe gestern sogar nochmal die Paste erneuert, Die Schläuche sind gut warm, also die Hitze wird schon übertragen, allerdings wird der Radiator nicht warm.

@drstoecker: Ich habe die Pumpe auch an der manuellen Lüftersteuerung von Scythe und voll aufgedreht, oder ist eine niedrigere Stellung besser? Die Pumpe läuft auch, das höre ich leicht...also wenn man nah rangeht


----------



## Here2coach (25. Oktober 2014)

Also, ich habe heute nochmalö mein Gehäuse auf gemacht nur den Radiator mit Lüfter mal "raushängen" lassen und dann Prime gestartet und habe wieder die 90°C bekommen... Dann habe ich aber angefangen den Radiator zu schütteln und habe leicht auf den Schlauch mit dem Wamen Wasser der Cpu gehauen und siehe da.... langsam wurde der Radiator warm un die Temperatur fiel auf ca 70°C 

Nun frag ich mich, wie kann es eine Verstopfung bei einer Kompaktwasserkühlung geben?


----------



## Zyklon83 (25. Oktober 2014)

Schliess die Pumpe mal am Board CPU Fan an...Kann immer mal sein das noch etwas rest Luft im System war


----------



## Here2coach (26. Oktober 2014)

@Zyklon83: Danke für den Tipp, alledings dürfte das nach über einem Jahr Betriebszeit nicht der Fall sein ( Sorry das ich das nicht erwähnt habe) 
Er wurde erst seit ca. einem Monat so warm, aber jetzt tut es der Kühler zum Glück wieder


----------



## drstoecker (26. Oktober 2014)

Wenn du an die Schläuche und auf die pumpe fast merkst eine Vibration dann läuft auch alles. Die beste Leistung erhält du wenn die pumpe nicht gedrosselt läuft am sichersten direkt am Netzteil anschließen und nicht über eine Lüftersteuerung. Hab ähnliche Probleme gehabt und so läufts am besten. Von Zeit zu Zeit mal die Wasserkühlung ausbauen und den Radiator ausblasen.


----------



## NuVirus (27. Oktober 2014)

Vll zu viel bzw nicht richtig verteilte WLP, ich verteile die immer vorher richtig z.B mit Kreditkarte


----------



## Rolk (27. Oktober 2014)

Lass mal die Lüftersteuerung weg und schliese Pumpe (und Lüfter) direkt am Netzteil oder an ungeregelten Lüfteranschlüssen vom Mainboard bzw. dort wo es laut Anleitung empfohlen wird an. Warscheinlich verträgt sich die Kompakt WaKü nicht mit der Lüftersteuerung und die Pumpe läuft nicht richtig.


----------



## Here2coach (27. Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Anworten. Meine Wakü läuft mitlerweile wieder rund und ich hab ca. 32°C im Idle. Also alles wieder in Butter 
Irgendwie scheint der Schlauch verstopft gewesen zu sein, aber nun ist wieder frei...und das Wasser kann wieder zirkulieren.Problem gelöst


----------

